# Bad interview score for local 332 :(



## Sanfran (Dec 17, 2012)

I scored a 70% on the oral interview, it didn't tell me my ranking. Am I pretty much screw?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Sanfran said:


> I scored a 70% on the oral interview, it didn't tell me my ranking. Am I pretty much screw?



No you're not screwed,

Remember ...

*"I have not failed. I've just found 10,000 ways that won't work.” 
― Thomas A. Edison*

Well what does that mean? It means you'll be fine,just work harder.

Welcome aboard...


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Some quotes from a man in another era: Winston Churchill

“Success is not final, failure is not fatal: it is the courage to continue that counts.”

"To improve is to change; to be perfect is to change often."

“Success consists of going from failure to failure without loss of enthusiasm.”

“Character may be manifested in the great moments, but it is made in the small ones.”

"Courage is the first of human qualities because it is the quality that guarantees all the others."

“If you are going through hell, keep going.”

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Sanfran (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks guys, I will try again if I don't get in the first time, eventually i will.  There's also another local closer to my house, so ill apply there.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

train yourself there's a good electrical program at Laney college in Oakland.
go beat the bushes at non union contractors get a job


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

How did you do on the written?


----------



## Sanfran (Dec 17, 2012)

butcher733 said:


> How did you do on the written?


They never told me my test score but im sure I aced the test.

Just found out Im 500 out of 750 people on the waiting list, no way im getting in..


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

Lep said:


> train yourself there's a good electrical program at Laney college in Oakland.
> go beat the bushes at non union contractors get a job


 Yeah, you should be willing to work for way less.

Always a good plan for a strong financial future.:thumbsup:


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Yeah any Education is better than nothing!

Be a free agent get a trade! - JC


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

Sanfran said:


> They never told me my test score but im sure I aced the test.
> 
> Just found out Im 500 out of 750 people on the waiting list, no way im getting in..


What about your interview do you feel went wrong?

I was going to say try other avenues to get into the trade if your test was bad, but, seeing as how you are confident that you tested well maybe you just need to work on your interview skills.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

lefleuron said:


> Yeah, you should be willing to work for way less.
> 
> Always a good plan for a strong financial future.:thumbsup:


he's not have any luck getting into the Union, what you supposed to wait around for the Union forever?
:no::thumbsup:


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

Lep said:


> he's not have any luck getting into the Union, what you supposed to wait around for the Union forever?
> :no::thumbsup:


I waited 4 years and a coworker of mine waited 5. It has been worth it for both of us.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

What do they ask you at the oral interview?

Seems odd that he did well on the written, but not the oral.

Maybe hes a good electrician but not good around people.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

butcher733 said:


> I waited 4 years and a coworker of mine waited 5. It has been worth it for both of us.


nothing wrong with working ,educating yourself in the trade,,, while waiting to get into the Union.


----------

